
How should we use data to improve our lives? - da5e
http://www.slate.com/id/2274809/
======
anmol
I'm a big fan of this sort of work, and also an area of ym past academic
research and current startup. its evident there is a ton of consumer-facing
data, which can add remarkable value to our lives.

